# USB Stick takes quite long to load



## Reimi (Nov 16, 2010)

Good day,

I have a problem with my Kingston DataTraveler G2 16GB USB 2.0
A few days ago the case fell apart but the hardware itself wasn't damaged, but I had the problem already a few days earlier.

It takes longer than usual for the computer to find and display the stick.

I have the problem on different systems and different operating systems (Windows 7 and to test as well on a Debian)

I've run the H2testw 1.4 test on it, and there were no problems.

What could be the problem?

many thanks in advance, Reimi


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The device is failing. Time to get a replacement.


----------



## Reimi (Nov 16, 2010)

Dogg said:


> The device is failing. Time to get a replacement.


thanks for the answer..
Is there any tool I could run to test it, something like a SMART analyzer for HDDs?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You can run Check Disk on the drive. Start an Elevated Command Prompt type the drive letter of the drive and press enter (ex) *F:* the prompt turns to the drive letter (ex) *F:\> *now type *chkdsk /R *and press enter. Now type a *Y* to unmount the drive. Check Disk will check the integrity of the drive.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

With that said, the drive isn't serviceable. They are throwaway devices. 

I say this as whether it tests bad or good, you already know that it does not work properly on multiple computers. Which indicates it's a fault with the drive. Regardless of any testing, it's not working properly.

My only suggestion would be to reformat (Full format, not a quick format) the device (as a single partition if it isn't already), and check how well it works.


----------



## Reimi (Nov 16, 2010)

I've now reformatted my usb stick, since I always used quick format.
And then run chkdsk /R...
which says that there were no problems and 1951199 allocation units and 1951198 available. 

The problem is present. I guess the device is failing, as you already said. :sad:


----------

